# Has Anyone Installed Navigation Under The Stereo Unit



## ausiegto (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi - just wondering if any of you have installed a Nav Unit under the stereo head unit. The last Australian Monaro LE GTO from HSV has a really nice unit fitted there 

thanks


----------

